# הייתי בטוחה ש... מזל שלא התערבתי איתך על זה



## cfu507

הי, כיצד היתם אומרים באנגלית:
היתי בטוחה שאביתר מחק את הלוח, מזל שלא התערבתי איתך על זה


----------



## Tamar

I was sure Evyatar erased the board, lucky I didn't bet you for it.


----------



## david314

I would say: _... bet you on it. _


----------



## elroy

Me too, and I wouldn't say "lucky"; I would say "good thing" or "*you're* lucky."


----------



## Nunty

I would also say "good thing" and I would probably say "put money on it" instead of "bet you", but that might be because I am old.

Elroy's answer brings up an interesting point: who's lucky here? Am "I" lucky there was no bet even though I was sure because Evyatar did not, in fact, erase the board so I would have lost? Or are "you" lucky because things turned out just as I was sure they would?


----------



## cfu507

Hi, Just to be sure that I understood you:
- I was sure Evyatar erased the board, good thing that I didn't bet you on it
- I was sure Evyatar erased the board, good thing that I didn't put money on it

אני לא יכולה לומר יש לך מזל. היה לאחר מזל אם היתי מתערבת כי בהכרח היתי מפסידה. אבל, לא התערבתי וכן לא הפסדתי. אולי לי יש מזל כי לא התערבתי.​


----------



## Nunty

כן, לך היה מזל אם אביתר לא מחק את הלוח ואת, למרות שהיית בטוחה שכן מחק, לא התערבת. אבל נגיד שהוא כן מחק, אז לאחר היה מזל שלא התערבתם כי הוא היה מפסיד.​


----------



## vivnara

I think "lucky I didn't bet on it" is fine. The "you" is superfluous.

By the way, "erased the board" is American English, British/Australian English would be" rubbed out the blackboard".


----------



## elroy

For some reason, I simply assumed that the guy _had_ erased the board. Of course, if he didn't, then you can't say "you're lucky."

I would stick with "good thing" because it can work in both cases.


vivnara said:


> I think "lucky I didn't bet on it" is fine. The "you" is superfluous.


 I've never heard anyone use "lucky" that way, so personally I would always say "you're lucky" if that's what I meant.


----------



## Nunty

I've used "lucky" like that. Also "good thing". It's kind of slangy, I guess, certainly not written language:
Lucky I didn't go all the way to your house if you were on your way here.
Good thing I called first.


----------

